# marine radio



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

hay yall ..is there a channel that most boats have on ...like 19 on a cb radio... is there a channel for yall


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

A lot of recs use 68 and 72 but there are a lot of others as well depending on the circumstance. http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/marcomms/vhf.htm


----------



## echo_island (Jan 15, 2006)

every area will have one channel in addition to 68 say that all the local guys use. just call a marina in your area and ask what everyone uses. we use 19 in montauk.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Our group







of 30 uses 19 as a hailing channel but all communications regarding location, etc. is done via cell phone.


----------

